# Breeder warning?



## Gracetoo (Dec 1, 2013)

We are still looking for a standard poodle breeder in Alberta. Busy year, so we put off purchasing until next Spring. Just out of curiosity I sometimes peruse ads. There was one breeder (am I allowed to say the name?) that I had looked at, even checking out clients here. Looked promising until they posted an ad for $1800 "rare" irish setter/standard poodle puppies who are CKC registered. Continental Kennel Club? Irresponsible, deceitful and greedy! 
WOW!! RARE CKC IRISH SETTER RED STANDARD POODLE PUPPIES!! | dogs, puppies for sale | Calgary | Kijiji

So disappointed!


----------



## cailinriley (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't know the kennel, but I think you're misreading the ad. The pups are not Irish Setter and Poodle crosses. The ad is clumsily trying to describe their red poodles as being as dark a red as Irish Setter Red. Red poodles have been bred for a while, and the breeders seem to strive for the darkest red possible, although I think the lighter ones look attractive, too. The price ($1800) is not out of line for good quality poodles. I would talk to, and visit, the breeder before dismissing them for a badly-worded ad in Kijiji.

ETA: I just found another thread on PF that talks about one of ArreaStandardPoodle's girls that went to Strathglen Kennels in 2009. I know Arreau would not send a pup to anyone that wasn't ethical. Arreaus Thriller at Strathglen (Brandi)


----------



## Gracetoo (Dec 1, 2013)

Oooh. I feel so stupid! Now that I read the ad again! I guess I just got into the whole "---oodle " cross phenomenon. Ad was sandwiched between one for "newfie-oodles" and "rottie-oodles". All advertised as "rare" breeds. I owe the breeder an apology post haste!


----------



## cailinriley (Oct 30, 2011)

It happens. I get pretty upset about --oodles, too. Every dog deserves love, but there's nothing like a real, unadulterated poodle. Good luck with your search. I'm in Calgary, and know of a good breeder in Bragg Creek and a great one in BC…and I also know of one in Alberta to avoid…so feel free to send a private message, if you'd like.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh my you got that sooooo wrong! Arreau Poodles are OUTSTANDING and I don't think she'd ever let one of her Spoos go to an unethical breeder!!!!!! You'd be lucky to get on a Arreau wait list!!!!!!!!LOL!!!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I sort of had to look twice...the caps screamed Irish settler. Good to see it's all ok!


----------



## Ms.Bijou (Jun 17, 2014)

This is one good case for some punctuation! How about. Rare, "Irish Setter red" standard poodles!! Or maybe Irish-setter-red standard poodles?


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Ms.Bijou said:


> This is one good case for some punctuation! How about. Rare, "Irish Setter red" standard poodles!! Or maybe Irish-setter-red standard poodles?




Indeed: Let's eat Grandma.
Let's eat, Grandma.

Commas save lifes.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Probably best just not to mention Irish Setters at all! I bet the OP was not the only one to misread that ad. I wonder if the breeder is receiving some interesting queries?


----------



## Poodle_Lvr (Apr 27, 2010)

I can vouch for Strathglen poodles. I bought a puppy from her in 2010. This puppy was super smart, loving, affectionate, beautiful, happy, no mood swings and the BEST dog I have ever had and will probably ever have. Sadly he passed Monday from Bloat which doesn't run in his bloodlines. June was wonderful to work with and I wouldn't hesitate to purchase another puppy from her in the future if we stick with Spoos. I think it was just a grammatical error and she is referring to the colour being the same as the Irish Setters. Please feel free to PM me if you have any questions about my experience with her.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I agree that this ad is expressing the color. I also know that Arreau is a very reputable breeder and would not allow someone who is unethical breed one from her line. However, this ad is somewhat alarming and throws up some red flags. Is arreau aware of this ad or breeding? The first red flag is the site it is posted on. That site is often used by BYB and puppy mills. Another red flag is the fact the stated "rare" of course producing a nice rich red standard is not common, the word rare is usually used as a selling gimmick from BYB so they can justify outrages prices for low quality. Is this breeder desperate? Overall, I don't care how ethical the intentions of this breeder may be, I think this ad was done in poor taste and if I was looking for a puppy of that color I would quickly dismiss and move on. Also using another breed to describe color was a poor decision mostly because I can guarantee you are not the only person to get the impression its a cross breed. There are other ways to describe a deep red 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oopsie on the punctuation (RunChanter you gave me a good laugh). I misread the headline when I hit the link too, but once you read the whole thing it becomes clear. Chalk it up to we all should be proofreading before we hit submit.


----------

